# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Excel Name Generator

## Nomadic

Well I decided to create a name generator for anyone who wanted it. I wanted to allow greater customization than I have seen in most generator's though so I went with randomization of single characters based on user input. The randomization characters are & for consonants and ^ for vowels.

So typing &^^&son's point might get you something like: maorson's point

Anyhow the zip file is below. It's an excel 2007 macro enabled file so you will either need excel 2007 or something else that can read an excel 2007 macro enabled workbook (I don't know if there are free readers out there for that).

Please check it out if you can and give me feedback.  :Smile:

----------


## guyanonymous

That's pretty cool - thank you for sharing.

It was working well for me.  I'd appreciate being able to auto-generate an increased number of each word format (e.g., 10 of each structure you define)....

----------


## ravells

Very nice indeed! I managed to get a 'meh town' - must be a boring place!

Have some rep!

----------


## Steel General

Neat idea, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Nomadic

> That's pretty cool - thank you for sharing.
> 
> It was working well for me.  I'd appreciate being able to auto-generate an increased number of each word format (e.g., 10 of each structure you define)....


That can be done within excel itself using the fill handle. However as that is a useful feature I have uploaded below an updated version that will do 5 names per entry. That means that if you fill out the first column you could generate 50 random names.

----------


## Demokos

Thx for ur really nice excel macro. I work on it for add more precisions on phonemes (2 types of vowels, 2 hafl-vowels and 5 types of consonants). 
And i search for introduce variable frenquency but i see u had allready done with ur consonants.
I do all that for creat specifics phonemes for a new langage (for my med fan world).

still thank you !

----------

